# ///M3 Wishlist



## Thor (Mar 31, 2003)

(not in any order of preference)
- s54 engine/oil pump/related reliability increased
- reduce/remove clunk
- (option) V8, double-vanos
- better gear ratios for 1, 2nd gear (especially SMG)
- (option) spare tire, remove M-mobility unit
- rev limiter (prevent overrevs)
- a/c & climate controls with better "intuitive" controls


Any others on your wish list ?

I don't necessarily agree with all these... just want to list it out.
What say you?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

lighter
4.1:1 differential option


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

I personally don't really mind the clunk @ all. I've had the same clunk in my 330i 5sp and my Boxster S- and even Porsche said it's normal. There was a long discussion on this at Rennlist and it's basically just driveline slack to keep the differential and tranny from being "torn up" over time... adds character... 

to add to your list, I really do wish for the following:

-Sport button on the steering wheel
-SMG downshifting back to 1st earlier especially when coming to a stop on a hilly grade...
-engine comes broken in from the factory!!!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

*- s54 engine/oil pump/related reliability increased*

Hopefully done.

*- reduce/remove clunk*

Forget it.

*- (option) V8, double-vanos*

I assume you mean valvetronic? In a few years. With a Bangle Butt.

*- better gear ratios for 1, 2nd gear (especially SMG)*

I'm with Nate. Shorter diff.

*- (option) spare tire, remove M-mobility unit*

Hell yes.

*- rev limiter (prevent overrevs)*

It has one. Money shifts are impossible to avoid.

*- a/c & climate controls with better "intuitive" controls*

The manual knobs are somewhat more functional.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: ///M3 Wishlist*



Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *- rev limiter (prevent overrevs)*
> 
> It has one. Money shifts are impossible to avoid.


the one it has does not work very well. Lots of SMG cars showing revs >8200 in the ECU


----------



## MD2b (Dec 20, 2002)

Thor ;-) said:


> Any others on your wish list ?


Hartge H50 M3 

but i'll just have to settle for a plain ol' M3 that has some Nowack tuning (speedo, ecu + vmax mod), Kelleners headers and Tubi (or Supersprint) exhaust.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

- s54 engine/oil pump/related reliability increased

Done on later cars, in the process of being done on the earlier cars. With any high performance engine, there WILL be failures.

- reduce/remove clunk

Doesn't bother me, it IS a performance car. My old Borg Warner T-10 Close Ratio combined with 4.11 Posi made some noise also. 

- (option) V8, double-vanos

Why? But it is available, M3 GTR, about $250,000 at current exchange rates. Or Hartge M50, about $120,000 (US Legal)

- better gear ratios for 1, 2nd gear (especially SMG)

Better how? Taller? SHorter? Closer? Further apart? Why would SMG be any different than the manual? It is the SAME gearbox, same rear axle ratio.

- (option) spare tire, remove M-mobility unit

Not a player. Don't want the weight, don't want to lose the room. The M Mobility kit along with a cell phone and AAA Plus memberhsip takes care of everything for me. We have had only 3 instances of flats in the last 25 years. 2 were from running tires with known problems. One was on the way to get new tires, the second was while trying to get a tire from stopping leaking (slight bead irregularity with slight rim irregularity that both lined up). The last was my wife and she took out 2 tires and rims. A spare didn't help then.

- rev limiter (prevent overrevs)

It has one. But the stock one isn't the greatest. Put the Dinan software in and get a solid 8150 RPM rev limiter. Manual transmission money shifts are not preventable.

- a/c & climate controls with better "intuitive" controls

Let's see. Put in Auto, turn on A/C, adjust temp. What could be easier? I do wish they had put in a knob rather than those Up/Down temp control buttons. As for the center vent, blue dots for colder air, red dots for warmer air.

The big problem is don't assume the thing is truely temperature maintaining automatic.


I don't really have any wishes for the car. Is it perfect? No, but it is so darn close. And I can take care of those few minor ones.


----------



## VM3 (Apr 6, 2003)

I like M3 power and handle as it is...
my wish list is little different 

1. Change the temp control knob thingy...why we need to it when we have the digital control....kinda dumb design. :loco:

2. one touch back windows up....kinda annoying

3. spare tire.. :nono: 

4. cluck go away.....well i actually can live with it. 

5. 6 tips exhaust... (just joking man)


----------

